# Overclocking fan



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

Do I need a good fan to overclock my intel core i7 2600k?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

You will need a good heatsink, powersupply, motherboard and a good case as well.


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

Would an Antec 900 (case), a 750W power supply, and some sort of third party fan/heat sink be good?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

That would be fine. I've been able to achieve pretty good overclocks with just the stock cooler on some chips.


----------



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm going to buy the Intel Core i7 2600k, so i'm just worried that it's not going to overclock fast.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

This Newegg.com - ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B 135mm Long life bearing CPU Cooler Blue LED Cpu cooler is great, but it's big! Read the reviews as some are using it with a i7 2600k and have great temps.


----------



## ElCampesino (Feb 5, 2011)

I would certainly recommend the Corsair H70 water cooler, its a bit on the pricey side, but when you look at typical liquid cooling setups its not too bad and its completely internal which is nice - plus that two year Corsair warranty. 

Amazon.com: Corsair Hydro Series H70 High Performance CPU Cooler CWCH70: Electronics

I should also say that alot of users choose to overclock using the stock intel heatsink that comes packaged with the i7-2600k, but that would be good up to a max of about 4.3GHz maybe, keeping in mind that I am rather conservative about acceptable cpu temps.


----------

